# Grizzly for Canadians



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 14, 2010)

Great news - apparently Grizzly tools now ships to Canada!  

Been a long time coming, and I'm glad for it.  Now I can buy some cheaper quality tools, rather than buying overpriced cheap tools up here!  

Andrew


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jan 15, 2010)

Aren't Grizzly and Craftex the same?  One brother owns one and another the other.  They fought and split and one became Grizzly and the other Craftex and each one decided to stay on their own side of the border.  I do know that there was talk of Grizzly coming to Canada and I'm sure it will add a little more selection to the lower priced tooling.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 15, 2010)

having seen a few craftex tools, and having heard about Grizzly tools, I can't think that they're the same thing...

They're definitely brothers, but their products aren't the same: 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/category.aspx?key=420000

http://busybeetools.ca/cgi-bin/product10?&NMCLASS=00109&NSBCLASS=00119&NETID=0043190115102881184


----------



## workinforwood (Jan 15, 2010)

Just move to the US and get it over with Max.  If you move to Michigan you won't be able to tell the difference..same climate and topography.  I know you want to be an :alien: like me!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 15, 2010)

Not with teacher wages the way they are down there....mind you, taxes would be lower too!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 16, 2010)

jaywood1207 said:


> Aren't Grizzly and Craftex the same?  One brother owns one and another the other.  They fought and split and one became Grizzly and the other Craftex and each one decided to stay on their own side of the border.  I do know that there was talk of Grizzly coming to Canada and I'm sure it will add a little more selection to the lower priced tooling.



I don't believe that is 100% accurate. Brothers,yes. Same tools? Not according to many reports I have heard and read. The Busy Bee line is, reportedly, very low quality.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 16, 2010)

May not be the same tools but come from the same factory.

Lin.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, the Busy Bee line must be the broken crap they sweep out at the end of the day - it's not high quality at all, in my opinion....


----------



## gwilki (Jan 17, 2010)

Keep in mind when comparing prices, especially on small things, that Grizzly insists on using UPS. UPS will charge up to $45 for their "brokerage fee". This is in addition to the actual shipping charges. Grizzly also insists that you complete a power of attorney form for bigger items. As soon as you've done that, you have given Pacific Customs Brokers the authority to do whatever they want to clear the items and to charge you whatever they want. You won't know the charges until the item is at your door. Even if you return the item, you still have to pay all those charges.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 18, 2010)

lorbay said:


> May not be the same tools but come from the same factory.
> 
> Lin.



Can you verify that statement? Can you tell us what factory?


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jan 18, 2010)

Never said Busy Bee was high quality but I don't believe it to be crap either.  They do have Delta, Sorby etc.  If that's crap then I'll stick with crap cause I can't afford any better than that.  Would I buy a Craftex lathe?  No.  Would I buy a Craftex dust collector?  Absolutely and I did.  Just bought my second one and there is absolutely nothing wrong with them.  Just like every supplier out there they have their advantages and disadvantages and you take the good with the bad.


----------



## lorbay (Jan 18, 2010)

Rifleman1776 said:


> Can you verify that statement? Can you tell us what factory?


 
Sorry I can't, an Asian friend of mine told me that and I never asked the name either. It's hard to say with tools that come from those countries. I have one of Craftex 12" disk sanders and you can't tell the difference from Delta, Woodcraft or BusyBee. Then I saw one the other day in Vancouver at another tool shop, can't remember the brand but it was identical to mine except the colour. I have 5 Craftex tools and have never had a problem with any of them. General International is made in Asia also.

Lin.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 19, 2010)

lorbay said:


> Sorry I can't, an Asian friend of mine told me that and I never asked the name either. It's hard to say with tools that come from those countries. I have one of Craftex 12" disk sanders and you can't tell the difference from Delta, Woodcraft or BusyBee. Then I saw one the other day in Vancouver at another tool shop, can't remember the brand but it was identical to mine except the colour. I have 5 Craftex tools and have never had a problem with any of them. General International is made in Asia also.
> 
> Lin.



Unverified information, especially second-hand, can cause a lot of confusion. And, I have found this to be especially true when Grizzly is mentioned. For some reason, the mention of the name of that product line causes great vomiting of hate and verbal garbage. I am glad you have had good experiences with those tools to date. Many do come from the same factory and have many similarities in common. e.g. Jet and Grizzly lathes.
http://www.geetech.com.tw/sp.html


----------

